# Trouble Progressing with OHP



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

So I have been doing the 531 system for about 2/3 months now and have made some great strength (and size) gains but I can't seem to get my OHP 1RM above 80kg...

Do you have any tips on what I should be doing as assistance exercises, and any good form demo videos etc that could help.

Cheers,


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why dont you change up the exercise? i found my OHP went up when i did a few weeks of BB press to nose, so not going all the way down to chest. But to be honest this is my favoured way of shoulder pressing anyway as i find when i take the bar down to my chest i put more stress on my front delts then is necessary. Or look at doinf dead stop pressing, again this should help strength if used for a few weeks


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pin press is a good one and i also used the russian masters routine to help increase my overhead.

*Phase 1 - Volume: 4 weeks, ohp twice a week*

Workout 1: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 2: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 3 x 6 sets

Workout 3: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 4: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 4 x 6 sets

Workout 5: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 6: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 5 x 6 sets

Workout 7: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 8: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 6 x 6 sets

*Phase 2 - Intensity: 4 weeks, ohp twice a week*

Workout 9: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 10: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 85% x 5 x 5 sets

Workout 11: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 12: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 90% x 4 x 4 sets

Workout 13: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 14: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 95% x 3 x 3 sets

Workout 15: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 80% x 2 x 6 sets

Workout 16: 60% x 3, 70% x 2, 100% x 1, (105% x 1) (110% x 1)

(Attempts in parenthesis are allowed extra PR attempts if the previous attempts were clearly submaximal.)

PIN PRESS


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Do some DB Seated Press using bodybuilding perameters to add mass to your delts.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

How's your triceps strength? Could also be one factor to look at.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Cheers for the suggestions, deffo need to start going to the gym with a power rack so I can do those Pin presses.

Size isn't really a problem for my shoulders, I have noticed gains, it's just the strength that seems to be lagging...

Think it could be due to rotor cuff problems also, need to start doing more movements to strengthen them as I only do 'warm up' movements before pressing sessions.

Cheers x


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

kristina said:


> How's your triceps strength? Could also be one factor to look at.


This


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I have pretty good tricep strength...

What would you say are the best tricep strength building exercises?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RalphWiggum said:


> I think I have pretty good tricep strength...
> 
> What would you say are the best tricep strength building exercises?


Dips for me.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Triceps need to be hit from all angles high reps and low reps heavy/light strength will come from switching methods as its such a complex small fibre muscle..

That's what I found anyway.

lye on an incline bench with dumbbell in each hand hold out like you are going to press them but instead bend at the elbows lowering the weights towards the top of your chest then extend them out again looks silly but isolates the triceps rear head for benching/pushing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

less is more and the more you press the more you`ll press .

drop bench and use dumbbells instead only as this builds the stabilising muscles .

ohp 2x week one heavy 1 speed (you still need to move the weight as fast as possible)

face pulls to warm up before each press day

ohp strict 8x3 @75% adding smallest increment weekly

assistance

3x10 medium weight db press slow controlled reps (assistance not power building)

dips 5x5 adding 2.5kg per session assuming you hit 5x5

2nd session

push press 5x5 85% adding 2.5kg weekly

behind neck jerks 8x3

assistance

rear delt raises

dips 5x5 adding 2.5kg per session assuming you hit 5x5

base % on how you feel on that given day not what you did when banging mtren winny and eating like a king weeks ago and hitting that new pb .

back day you need this to build the posterior base so deadlifts pull ups bent over row .

legs you need power for push pressing (overloading the delts/triceps)

power style back squats and oly style front squats and GHR

core work is vital lots of planks ab wheel .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RalphWiggum said:


> I think I have pretty good tricep strength...
> 
> What would you say are the best tricep strength building exercises?


not with a 1rm of 80kg , @kristina lifts more .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> less is more and the more you press the more you`ll press .
> 
> drop bench and use dumbbells instead only as this builds the stabilising muscles .
> 
> ...


All of this plus heavy close grip bench,or heavy dbell scull crushers..better exercise.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> All of this plus heavy close grip bench,or heavy dbell scull crushers..better exercise.


i`d favour cg bench as skull crushers kill my elbows


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> i`d favour cg bench as skull crushers kill my elbows


Have you triedthem with dbells mate,zero elbow problems i find.....unless your

Working up to 60's:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Have you triedthem with dbells mate,zero elbow problems i find.....unless your
> 
> Working up to 60's:lol:


yeah laid flat on floor only had 30`s though not quite near the 60`s yet :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah laid flat on floor only had 30`s though not quite near the 60`s yet :lol:


I like the floor stuff,you do all dead stop reps..even more intense...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> I like the floor stuff,you do all dead stop reps..even more intense...


yeah they feel better , dave had me doing them tut 4 up 4 down killer pumps


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah they feel better , dave had me doing them tut 4 up 4 down killer pumps


They are killer arnt they,the hammer dip machine is cracking if you got one

At hand.....pretty fried after them 2,,,,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> They are killer arnt they,the hammer dip machine is cracking if you got one
> 
> At hand.....pretty fried after them 2,,,,


i have used one but dont have one , might try dips tut style lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Floor press is also a good exercise to hammer triceps


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> not with a 1rm of 80kg , @kristina lifts more .


Hehehe.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah I'd also go for close grip bench and weighted dips personally, but I'd say definitely get something in there with extension of the long head; whether skulls or overhead cable extensions...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> i`d favour cg bench as skull crushers kill my elbows


Same here. Skulls ruin my elbows.

Weighted dips may be good but make sure you keep the emphasis on the tris and not lean too forward which brings in the pecs more


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> Yeah I'd also go for close grip bench and weighted dips personally, but I'd say definitely get something in there with extension of the long head; whether skulls or overhead cable extensions...


I agree about hitting the long head. I struggle though as ruins my elbows. If I do skulls I go light and do dead stop skulls

Trainedbyjp- dead stop skull crushers - YouTube


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Zavickas Press!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

RalphWiggum said:


> So I have been doing the 531 system for about 2/3 months now and have made some great strength (and size) gains but I can't seem to get my OHP 1RM above 80kg...
> 
> Do you have any tips on what I should be doing as assistance exercises, and any good form demo videos etc that could help.
> 
> Cheers,


military pressing does very little to make my military press stronger. some good assistance work would be...

military press 5/3/1

close grip benching (set rep/weight records with this exercise)

seated DB presses

extensions (whichever type you prefer)

obviously, depending on whether mass or strength is the weak link in your military press will determine how heavy and how much volume you will do on the accessory.


----------



## PowerHouse1990 (Jan 28, 2015)

How big are your traps? I've noticed a massive increase in my strict OHP since my traps have gotten bigger and stronger.


----------

